# Solved: MacBook Pro with no OS



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I was running a MacBook pro OSX 10.5.8 with bootcamp and windows SP3 succesfully.
Untill this night, i was a little bored and i remembered all the fun i had with Adobe Flash 8. I decided to download the C4 trial and installed. At first, it seemed okay. But my computer was running so slow, that i couldn't even type in firefox. So, i would uninstall it...

Long story short: Uninstall failed, deleted directory, fixed regestry. Still my computer was damn slow.
So i suspected i had virus. I booted up OSX, deleted the windows partion and joined them again.

I ran bootcamp assistant to partion the disk again. And i got an error, saying that some files could not be moved and that i had to reinstall mac OSX.
So i booted from the OSX install cd and didn't make a copy of the disk (I was so stupid, I thought nothing could go wrong when i had the original cd), and i succesfully deleted OSX.

Now, when i booted from the cd again, i got an error saying: Mac OSX can not be installed on your computer...
Now, everytime i boot my computer, it just starts up and gives me a white screen with either a blinking globe or a blinking folder with a "?" on it. I can't even boot from the installation cd, no matter what i try.

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

bump'd


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, i managed to get it booted of my cd by holding command, option, p and r at startup, and then hold c the 4th time. But, i still gave me the "Mac OS X can not be installed on this computer" error.


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

Is it the disk that came with your Mac or is it something you downloaded? Depending on your Mac's model, Tiger (if that's what you have) won't install since it's too old. You'll need a version of OS X that either came with your computer or is NEWER than the computer.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I got Leopard(10.5), but i recently thought of: My father has the newer generation MacBook pro, the one with the black keyboard and no key backlight. If he could make a copy of his disk, then put it on an external HD and then Copy it to my computer with the disk utility?

Edit: My father has 10.6(Snow leopard), where i had Leopard.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Can any1 confirm that this will work:

1. Format my Ext. HD to NTFS on my brothers windows.
2. Partion the Ext. HD into 2 partions, 1 HFS+ and 1 NTFS, on my fathers MBP (Disk Utility).
3. Make a bootable copy of my fathers disk with Carbon Copy Cloner and save it to the HFS+ partion.
4. Connect the Ext. HD to my MBP and hold option while booting, to select the Snow Leopard copy.
5. Logged into Snow Leopard, use disk utility to copy the bootable copy of my fathers MBP onto my empty MBP HD.

Grambler.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, the reason why it didn't work was because the cd which i have, isn't a retail one, it's the one that came with the computer.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there some way that i could install TestDisk without being able to boot from my HD, and then use the terminal function from the Installation dvd?

I think i have a computer with a dvd burner at my disposal.


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

TestDisk is supposed to make non-booting disks bootable, so I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, i burned a Knoppix disk (Linux live CD) and i got to linux, Yay! I also got into TestDisk, but i am affraid i need a tutorial.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, does noone have experience with TestDisk here?
I kinda like Linux, but booting from a CD is slow and not optimal.
Also, i want skype, steam and all my games back!
Evil world.

Should i request to get this moved since it's now a "****, i lost my partions" problem.
I don't think i get the right views here.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Don't know if the hardware section would be better suited for you or not. Have you tried doing these steps: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/OS_Notes#OS_X_.28Intel.29


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, i will try following the link ^^


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, the first thing: those instructions are for a PowerPC, i got an intel mac.

(Information from testdisk when scanning for EFI GPT) 
Current Partition map: 
1. P EFI system start:40 end:409639 size in sectors:409600 [EFI system partition] 
2. P Mac HFS start:409640 end:234179463 size in sectors:233769824 [Customer]

>> Quick Search >>

The following partitions can't be recovered: 
1. MS Data start:234440703 end:353126398 size in sectors:118685696 
(This should be the windows partition i deleted, it says NTFS which as i know, is normal windows filesystem)

Grambler1


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

3hrs 30min Bring up my post ^^

I am using far too much time on this forum... Online time should be around 5+hrs each day, lol! Anyway, cya tomorrow, i guess.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

24h Bump


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Grambler1 said:


> My father has the newer generation MacBook pro, the one with the black keyboard and no key backlight.


The newer Macbook Pro's also have keyboard back-lighting... 



Grambler1 said:


> Now, everytime i boot my computer, it just starts up and gives me a white screen with either a blinking globe or a blinking folder with a "?" on it. I can't even boot from the installation cd, no matter what i try.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated...


Have you tried connecting your Macbook Pro to your father's using a FireWire cable. Then as you turn yours on, hold the "T" key to boot into Target Mode. Then using his computer, try to reinstall Mac OS X onto yours. Since for whatever reason, your disks aren't being read correctly by your own optical drive, so use his optical drive.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply, i will see if i have a firewire cable.
I think the disks are being read correctly, i can acces all the other tools on them.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, this is seriously weird: I came home from a visit, and now my knoppix cd takes longer time to boot and the lower panel is missing.


----------



## Grambler1 (Mar 29, 2010)

To any1 that finds this thread in the future:
My solution was to buy the new Snow Leopard (Mac OSX 10.6) and do a clean install. Where clean means to overwrite the harddisk with zero's one time before the install.
Problem solved, i am running windows xp again from bootcamp.

Grambler1


----------

